# Das Ultimative Smiley-Spiel



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Also man postet immer einen Smiley mehr als der letzte! Einfach zu verstehen! ( Unnötige unterkommentare sind erwünscht)

Dann mal der Anfang: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens: Alle Smileys sind Willkommen!


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dum dum 

^^ 
ich versteh den sin nicht ganz


----------



## Taegan (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wozu ein Sinn?!


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

keine ahung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie sieht der Thread wohl nächste Woche aus^^?!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

er sieht geschlossen aus nehm ich an

/reported


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er sieht geschlossen aus nehm ich an
> 
> /reported



/sign


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Uruk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


selbe wie LoD. du hast für die Smileyaneinanderreihung nur eine regel aufgestellt die du selbst nicht einhälst *facepalm*


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

> Ihr dürft euch gerne neue Forenspiele ausdenken und sie hier veröffentlichen, jedoch bitten wir euch auf reine Zählspiele und Alphabetspiele zu verzichten


Und das ist ein Zählspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

dann leider /close wohl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Ein wenig mehr Ideenreichtum als Aneinanderreihungen von Smilies solltet ihr schon beweisen :>


----------

